# Filtering fruit wines



## bmorosco (May 2, 2007)

Just a quick question .. Do most of you filter your fruit wines or do you let them sit long enough and let them get crystal clear and then bottle? I have a cherry wine that sat for a while after final racking and it was pretty clear but I filtered this and it really polished it up quite a bit. All my kit wines I filter..I was just wondering if there is some unwritten rule to not to filter your fruit wines..


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 2, 2007)

If I had one I'd use it....I just wait it out....and sometimes not long enough...live and learn...then get a filter.


----------



## Wade E (May 2, 2007)

I have not filtered any as of yet but I now have a gravity filter but no wine to run through it. I bet a fruit wine would need a filtering more than a kit though!


----------



## jobe05 (May 2, 2007)

I don't ever filter my fruit wines. I have tried it in the past and it either will clogg the filter after a few quarts go trough, or it just doesn't need it! If you let them sit long enough they clear icely on their owne, besides, you have nothing but time on fresh fruit wines, they sem to take longer to age than some of the kits.


----------



## Wade E (May 2, 2007)

I will still bulk age for at 4 months after clearing but will try at
least once just to see how much of a difference there will be!


----------



## Waldo (May 2, 2007)

I have only filtered one batch of Muscadine quite a while back and since have not filtered any of my wines.


----------



## Wade E (May 2, 2007)

Any reasoning behind this Waldo and how long had it been bulking before you filtered.


----------



## kutya (May 3, 2007)

Benny:
I have never filtered a fruit wine. I just let them sit. I have never had a fruit wine not clear in at least 5 months except for one batch of peach wine. I agree with jobe it would clogg the filter.


----------



## peterCooper (May 3, 2007)

I filter my apple wines. I did the first time with a cranapple, but I was dealing with pectin haze rather than precipitable solids. As a result the filtering did no good. 

I know some say that filtering strips flavor but I can't see how it could as the filter wil only trap relatively large particles. However, I would not filter a red, so that would extend to blackberry or cherry as well. 

I know that my apple wines taste like rocket fuel so stripping flavor is not really an issue with me



. I have a two year old cranapple and one year old mango apple that are very dry and definitely in need of more time in the bottle.


----------



## paubin (May 4, 2007)

The first wine I ever filtered was an apple that I had trouble getting clear. Even after fining it still wasn't truely clear so I filtered. The result was great and I didn't notice any loss of taste. I now love my filter. Just dont try filtering cloudy wines. It's for polishing, not cleaning.


Pete


----------



## Spencer (May 8, 2007)

I've never filtered any and they have cleared nicely except a pear wine. I did add some bentonite andit then did real well. By chance once I topped a wine with a banana wine and it seemed to help in clearing, I couldn't find in notes which fruit cleared using the banana wine.
_Spencer


----------



## Wade E (May 8, 2007)

Interesting Spencer!


----------



## bmorosco (May 8, 2007)

well thank you all....I am letting the cherry bulk age and it has been setting now for 5 months and is very clear maybe I will let it age until 6 months before I bottle..


----------

